# Tolkien Art



## Eledhwen

It's a while since any of my pics have been on here.

Here are some I've done recently. I try to pick subject there aren't many representations of:


----------



## Eledhwen

*Cuiviennen*

Cuiviennen


----------



## Eledhwen

*Cat*

Some may not recognise this one. It's an illustration of Tolkien's poem "Cat", which can be found in a few places online.


----------



## Eledhwen

*By Eledhwen*

Animated image of The Window on the West - Henneth Annun






A difficult scene to capture, and my first attempt (in oils) was ruined by a rainbow (the scene was also far too pale for the time of day). I painted over it, but decided to use a photo of the original, and some digital re-colouring, to create this animated image.


----------



## Eledhwen

I've illustrated the cover of my pocket sketch book (Acrylics). It only took a few minutes:


----------



## Starbrow

I like your artwork. You are quite talented.


----------



## Eledhwen

Thanks. I have tidied up weaknesses in the acrylic paintings (Cat and Gildor), such as facial expressions and the unevenness in the fire surround, and I'm still working on the final oil painting that the animated one was made from. I try to paint Tolkien works that have not received much attention on canvas.


----------



## Starbrow

It's cool that you're illustrating scenes not normally scene. It brings attention to some of Tolkien's other wonderful works.


----------



## basti255

Eledhwen said:


> *Cuiviennen*
> 
> Cuiviennen


I really like this one, the shade of blue is amazing.


----------

